# Any medical doctor guys here?



## nULL (17 Oct 2003)

Just wondering if anyone here was one of those guys who does the medical? if so, could i PM you?


----------



## gj connors (18 Oct 2003)

Yeah, for the last 1 and a half years I‘ve been doing medicals at Gagetown. No, I‘m not a doctor, I‘m a med a QL6A. Doctor‘s haven‘t been doing medicals at recruiting centers/detachments for many years now. If you have any questions ref recruit meds, contact via this site. For any other recruiting matters, contact your nearest center or the web.


----------

